# looking for second opinions....



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

Just got this today and was being sold as "red top cobalt". Any help would be great. Ive looked it up and can not find one that looks like this. thnx








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## nonyabiz (Aug 3, 2009)

I had a few cichlids that looked like this. they were sold to me as south african ciclids. But one thing i did learn is stores dnt know very much about fish. lol so not quite sure. I do know they are a fun fish to observe especially when they have eggs and babys.  enjoy.


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

i never saw a fish that looks like that and with that coloration. It looks like some sort of african cichlid though. Is he kept by himself?


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

she is with the africans and all get along fine. here is a couple more pics.







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Pseudotropheus


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

so i searched google and i appreciate the replies, however, all i found that came close was Metriaclima Pyrsonotos "Red Top Zebra" here is the link 
Metriaclima pyrsonotos "Red Top Zebra" | Malawi Cichlids | Freshwater Fish | Aquarium Livestock - ThatPetPlace.com


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

From the description on your link - 
Pseudotropheus zebra "Red Top" has recently been renamed Metriaclima pyrsonotos. This variant features powder blue color, and an orange-red dorsal and tail, and they may show bars depending on mood.


----------



## Mermaid (Jul 23, 2009)

I love these kinds of threads where we are all guessing what kind of fish it is..*pc


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

I will try to get more pics, she is weird. sometimes has a hint of red in the body others blue, she has shown stripes. what are the odds of a hybrid? Ive wondered that. the place i got her is real good(usually) about there cichlids and will tell you and mark the tank when they are hybrids, but I bought her mostly because she was like no other there and they had them as red top cobalts*n1


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

females of most africans are either duller or a different color. I'm also guessing that it is a female Metriaclima pyrsonotos.


----------



## calvin17 (Sep 20, 2009)

i definatly dont think they are south african cichlids...


----------

